

Show HN: HTML5 canvas site turns your face into Legos - offsky
http://brickapic.com

======
schmidtc
I didn't get it until I watched the kickstarter video, and even then not until
the scene of actually building the mosaic out of logos.

At first I thought it was just a cheesy low quality image filter. I also
didn't notice the image was 3d movable.

A simple way to convey the idea might be to show the count of each logo color
used in the image on the side. Or maybe animate the building of the mosaic?

Neat idea though, I think kids would have a lot of fun with this.

------
edoceo
Shouldn't HTML5 also fetch my image from the webcam via getUserMedia() rather
than ye-ould file upload?

~~~
offsky
That is a good idea. Thanks

